# Bowfishing Question



## dadsbuckshot (Aug 25, 2011)

What do you all do about bowfishing in areas that are not very deep and has nothing but a rock bottom? I have a great place I want to bow fish, but at best the water is only 5-6 feet deep and the bottom is stone....

I am a newbie to bowfishing as well. 

Advice 

Thanks


----------



## wack em (Aug 25, 2011)

Shoot the fish not the rocks!


----------



## JimDraper (Aug 25, 2011)

low poundage and carry a file to keep your tip sharpened. Not a lot you can do just be careful of bounce backs. Oh yeah take extra nocks and some super glue because you will probably bust some off hitting rocks.


----------



## FULL_DRAW (Aug 25, 2011)

take some spare arrows, I have had several bust after they hit a few rocks. 

X2 on the spare nocks and super glue! I always have a little tackle box with the dividers with spare tips, nocks, and other junk that i "might" need.


----------



## castandblast (Aug 26, 2011)

Welcome to northwest ga bowfishing. It's part of it. Just shoot low poundage.


----------



## dadsbuckshot (Aug 26, 2011)

wack em said:


> Shoot the fish not the rocks!



I suppose I can give more details as to why I am asking. I have a river bank that I can hunt for gar. I do not have a boat to use on this area, and when I go the gar swim up stream late at night to feed etc... I am having to shoot from the bank or dock, but at best the shot is 10 yards if not farther. I am NEW to bowfishing, but not to bowhunting. If you were in my situation - shooting late and night - longer shots - gar - what would you do and how would you go about it? And I know to shoot fish and not rocks, but I am not perfect and expect to miss ALOT 

But I do appreciate everyone's input and suggestions


----------



## bullardsls1 (Aug 28, 2011)

10 yards out in 5 to 6 foot of water shooing from a dock should not be that bad on your arrow the straight down shots  is what u got to worry about .  we shoot most of our gar almost floating at the top . dont no what poundage u are shooting but we shoot mostly 35-45 . if u are slinging a arrow thru your hunting bow u are gonna bust some shafts more than likely


----------

